# Not getting emails from enworld...



## Creamsteak (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not getting emails from enworld at all right now. The first half is daily thread notifications. I have my email account (a hotmail account) set to allow mail from enworld and circvs, but I havn't recieved any notifications in about a week. I check my junkmail as well, and nothing so-far.

I've had the account for as long as I've been on enworld without a problem.

I suspected that emails had just been turned off (to speed things up), but I can't get a password reset email from enworld. I guess I could go find out what the stored password my browser is using is, but I'm also not getting my password reset email from the enworld pdf store which is an entirely seperate thing.

It could be a problem on my end, but I've gone through some pretty typical steps to allow emails (setting an allow on all enworld addresses and specific addresses for redundancy) and havn't had any results yet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 28, 2009)

This issue is still persisting here and with CM.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll check it out - you'll need to talk to the CM admins about CM though.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 28, 2009)

I am getting emails for reported posts, so I don't _think_ it's the system.


----------



## papa_laz (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm also not getting email notifications of thread replies.


----------



## Merkuri (Mar 1, 2009)

I _am_ getting notification for my bookmarked threads, so it's not a general problem with the system.


----------



## papa_laz (Mar 5, 2009)

Just wondering if any progress has been made on this. I feel like a little kid who's lost his security blanket.


----------



## HotmailTest (Mar 9, 2009)

This is Creamsteak here.

I created a new hotmail account, registered on enworld, recieved the following text:


```
Thank you for registering, . An email has been dispatched to  with details on how to activate your account. Click here to return to where you were previously.

You will receive an email in your inbox. You MUST follow the link in that email before you can post on these forums. Until you do that, you will be told that you do not have permission to post.

You have registered for a standard (free) EN World membership.  In order to meet the ongoing costs of running EN World, some functions are available only to Community Supporters.  Please consider supporting EN World by purchasing a Community Supporter Account, which will give you access to the Search function, custom user titles,  private messaging, and the Who's Online? feature.
```

The variables $username and $email show up as $username and $email, not as the text I'm sure they were supposed to show up as. A very minor but seperate problem.

Then I logged out and clicked password reset.


```
Your username and details about how to reset your password have been sent to you by email. You will now be returned to where you were before.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.
```

I've waited a bit now. No email to the account for which I set this up.


----------



## papa_laz (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't mean to be a pain, but is anything happening with this bug?


----------



## carborundum (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm not getting any notifications for my subscribed threads either - any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 17, 2009)

carborundum said:


> Hi guys, I'm not getting any notifications for my subscribed threads either - any ideas what it could be?



http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/254257-forum-subscription-problems.html


----------

